# Ford 1520 fuel injection pump



## Matt T (Dec 20, 2020)

I am new to this forum, and have looked through it for an answer before posting. I recently acquired a 88 Ford 1520. When the injection pump lines are removed and I crank the engine no fuel come out. When the delivery valves are removed and the fuel switch is on, fuel comes out. I don’t know much about Diesel engine, only what I’ve read online and in the service manual for this tractor. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Matt, welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached below are parts diagrams for your injection pump & lines, plus your fuel tank and associated items. 

https://www.messicks.com/nh/136308?sectionId=280843&diagramId=999722

https://www.messicks.com/nh/136308?sectionId=280843&diagramId=999734

On the injection pump diagram, see item #27, fuel solenoid. When you turn the key "on" this solenoid is energized and fuel is turned "on" to the injection pump. 

What are you referring to "delivery valves" and "fuel switch"?? You have to use the correct terminology so we know what you are talking about.


----------



## Matt T (Dec 20, 2020)

In the service manual under fuel system injection pump. Attached is a picture of the delivery valves I was speaking of. When I turn the key to the on position I can hear the solenoid.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Matt.. the dv’s are a check valve of sorts.. they allow fuel to go UP TO the injectors and snap shut..via the spring.
IF u rotated the engine w the dv’s OUT.. u just messed up bad.. 
The piece the dv’s sits on is the barrel.. it’s located by a lead pin & held down by the dv..
So if u spun the engine w the dv’s out, the barrels came up & off the pin..& when u put them back in & tightened them, u sheared the pin & relocated the barrel to a different position..
So now, it’ll never run..
If you’d like to contact me, just click on my name.. that’ll get u to me profile pg.. & that’s where my contact info is..
Sorry to say but I think u screwed the pooch on this one.?
Looking forward to hearing from you..


----------



## Matt T (Dec 20, 2020)

Luckily I never spun the engine with them out. They were pulled out to see if fuel was making it to that point. When the DVs are on and the engine is spun I get no fuel coming out. Hopefully I didn’t kill this thing.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If u tilted the dv’s to break the suction against the barrel, your fine.. BUT if u just pulled it straight up.. u may have pulled the barrel off the pin..??
By chance is there a removable panel below the inj pump.??
If yes, remove it to gain access to the pump control rack.. & see if the rack will move back & forth w the tractors throttle movement.(.hi/low)
To b honest, it’s much much easier to work on, OFF THE ENGINE..
Just remember to unscrew the shut off solenoid FIRST.. BEFORE removing the pump..
As your finding out, there’s not a whole lot u can do w the pump on the machine.. other than mess it up more..


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

QUOTES: "When the injection pump lines are removed and I crank the engine no fuel come out."
"When the delivery valves are removed and the fuel switch is on, fuel comes out."

Sounds to me like the injection pump isn't working.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

What u could do is unscrew the shut off solenoid just to gain access to the pumps control rack.. then get something small to put in the solenoid hole..
The solenoid retracts to allow the rack to move to the starting position.. so get something small to put in the hole to push on the rack to the shut off position.. the rack should move.. if not, u found the problem.. stuck rack in the shut off position..
The pump will have to come out..


----------



## Matt T (Dec 20, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the replies. The next time I get a chance to go out there an work on it I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, please do..
If u need to contact me, just click on my screen name..
Merry Christmas..


----------



## Matt T (Dec 20, 2020)

Update on the tractor. It sat so long the injection pump needed to be rebuilt. It dried up causing it to rust.


----------



## BSChief100 (7 mo ago)

Thepumpguysc
Do you still work on pumps? I have a Ford 1520 that we removed the delivery valves and put new o-rings on them. It then ran, but blew a lot of black smoke. We took them out again and put them back and now it runs wide open all the time. Do you have a manual for document for this?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, I’m still rebuilding pumps.. daily.
U can contact me directly at:
My screen name at aol dot com


----------

